# Raleigh Chopper Muscle Bike Purple Wanted



## thebikeman (Mar 26, 2015)

Friend is Looking for a Raleigh Chopper bicycle. Early 1970's vintage. Purple frame. Chopper's had a long banana style seat, small tire in the front and a split frame. This one had a three speed shifter in the center of the split. More sentimental value than anything. 

Can anyone tell me anything about this bike. Pm me if you know what you have.
Thanks


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Mar 30, 2015)

I 've got one, e-mail me direct,   rout-tec@juno.com


----------

